# de quoi ais-je besoin ,



## dizaz (3 Décembre 2008)

bonjour,

je suis totalement nouvelle sur ce forum et trés limitée au niveau technique ( tout ceci afin d'essayer d'avoir des réponses claires!!!).
mon problème: je souhaite pouvoir visionner tout le multimédia ( que j'ai stocké sur mon mac ) sur une TV ( qui n'est pas dans la même pièce que l'ordi ! ).
je pensais donc au départ investir dans la Apple TV, mais d'aprés ce que j'en ai lu à droite et à gauche, ça ne conviendrait pas forcément à l'usage que je veux en faire.

je précise qu'habitant en nouvelle calédonie, nous n'avons pas la TNT ou Frebox ou autre ...

qui peut m'éclairer please ?

dizaz


----------



## Arkayve (4 Décembre 2008)

Bonsoir dizaz 
Bienvenue sur le forum!! 
Etrange, toujours pas de réponse à cette question, alors je vais me lancer:
à priori ton iMac dispose à l'arrière d'une connectique appelée "mini-DVI", qui, à l'aide de l'adaptateur "adapté" (lol c'est marrant à dire ça ) gère les sorties DVI, VGA, S-video et composite. Des noms qui te semblent peut-être barbare, mais rien de méchant dans tout ça ^^ .
Pour te répondre plus précisément, de quel entrée vidéo dispose ta TV ?
Par exemple une entrée peritel? une entrée DVI (mieux) ? 
Si tu ne sais pas trop, poste-nous donc la marque et les références de ton téléviseur, on tâchera de trouver ça sur le net.
Après, tout ne sera qu'une histoire de cable, et l'adaptateur qui va bien, pour relier ton mac à ta TV, et tout se fera simplement.
Parle nous donc un peu de cette TV donc...


----------



## dizaz (4 Décembre 2008)

en effet, j'ai pensé au simple branchement ( ce que j'ai déjà fait avec mon PC précédent ); mais ma TV  ( entrée DVI ) et le Mac n'étant pas dans la même pièce, je devrais donc me déplacer à chaque fois que je veux changer de multimédia ... moi, je voudrais un système où, une fois que j'ai mes fesses posées devant ma TV, je n'ai qu'à actionner une télécommande ! ce bijou existe-t-il ?


----------



## ipascm (26 Janvier 2009)

dans ton cas, un apple tv est effectivement conseillé, si tu ne souhaites pas lire des divx et que tous tes fichiers sur un ordi équipé d'itunes.


----------



## flu (31 Janvier 2009)

ipascm a dit:


> dans ton cas, un apple tv est effectivement conseillé, si tu ne souhaites pas lire des divx et que tous tes fichiers sur un ordi équipé d'itunes.



Bonjour, je suis un peu dans le même cas, et je souhaite effectivement pouvoir lire entre autres des divx, et gérer tout ça directement à partir de la télé (peut-être en installant Boxee ou XMBC, selon les possibilités). Qu'est-ce que vous me conseilleriez, si possible moins cher que l'Apple TV, sachant que j'ai encore une vieille télé sans entrée composite ?

Merci.


----------



## ipascm (2 Février 2009)

flu a dit:


> Bonjour, je suis un peu dans le même cas, et je souhaite effectivement pouvoir lire entre autres des divx, et gérer tout ça directement à partir de la télé (peut-être en installant Boxee ou XMBC, selon les possibilités). Qu'est-ce que vous me conseilleriez, si possible moins cher que l'Apple TV, sachant que j'ai encore une vieille télé sans entrée composite ?
> 
> Merci.


 
ca depend quel budget, quelle utilisation?


----------

